# Bring laptop, cellphone, MP3 ect. to IAP?



## beyondsblue (20 Jun 2007)

Hi,
During my enrollment ceremony, I asked my recruiter whether or not I am allowed to bring these electronics to my IAP. He said yes. However. I remember reading somewhere from the joining instruction that no electronics are permitted. 
Also, I'm planning on bringing vitamins and other nutrition supplements to IAP with me. Will they be confiscated because they are not prescription drugs? Again, my recruiter said you can bring everything you would bring as if you were going on a vocation. 
To me, that seems to be a bit too lenient for boot camp.    
It will be great if someone can clear up these two questions for me.


----------



## Munxcub (20 Jun 2007)

If I were you, I would listen to the joining instructions and only bring what is absolutely necessary.


----------



## Mjohns (20 Jun 2007)

MP3 players, Laptops etc are "permissible" but you need to understand that you can't really store them in your room.  They must be hidden from sight during all inspections and really during the day as well.  When I completed mine lots of ppl had MP3 players and the odd game boy and some laptops, just be prepared  for the fact that you can't access it all the time.  Certainly for the first weekends you are CBed a laptop with some movies etc is always fun.

Vitamins and such... vitamins you could probably get away with (again they need to be out of sight b/c they won't be accounted for in inspection layouts).  Any kind of supplements etc... I wouldn't bring.  For one thing I know some course staff frown on it b/c it has caused issues for pers in the past.  Plus they kind of fall into a "grey" area.


----------



## Pte AJB (20 Jun 2007)

Bring the MP3 and cellphone, they'll come in handy at some point.  The laptop may be a bit cumbersome. A protein shake is a nice evening snack, but if the nutritional supplement you're talking about is creatine, then don't bother.  Do a few searches and you'll see why it’s no good for course. Bring the nutritional supplements (sans creatine), if they're a no go in the eyes of the course staff then you'll get them back at the end of course.

edit: seems MJohns pretty much beat me to it.


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (21 Jun 2007)

I heard that food and drinks are not authorized in the pods (rooms).  That was the rule when I did my BMQ as a recruit in 1995 in St Jean. Those of you going through IAP right now, did you have every weekend off after the 4th week or did they take one or two away from your platoon? I am headed there 27 Aug.


----------



## beyondsblue (21 Jun 2007)

I asked a couple more recruiters today. Apparently you are permitted to bring MP3s, cellphones and laptops to IAP. However, internet connection is not guaranteed in your room.
One recruiter also suggested that you should bring at least 3 combo locks. Do we really have that much storage room?
Another question, can we bring our own books to read? I'm preparing for GMAT. It's a long journey so I'd like to get started ASAP.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2007)

beyondsblue said:
			
		

> Again, my recruiter said you can bring everything you would bring as if you were going on a vocation.



I can once again point out to you that this topic has been covered many times before, and things haven't changed.

Now......If I read that right you were told that you could bring everything that you would as if you were going on a vocation.  You do realize that vocation is a "job"?

Now a vacation is a different thing, and if you were to show up with golf clubs and a tennis racket, I am sure you would become very endeared by the Directing Staff.  You may even Return home to Mom sooner than you may like.


----------



## Saorse (21 Jun 2007)

A book is a good question. I'm still torn on the iPod idea, yet it would be good for weekends and such, I imagine, yet what about a book? We are allowed to have paper and such: a book should count as paper!


----------



## Avro_Arrow_1976 (22 Jun 2007)

Easy with the comments fellows, this site and the whole military world is new to some people. 

You need 3 pad locks for the following things 1. Your locker  2. Your barrack box 3. Your weapon. I would purchase them at the Canex when you get to St-Jean.

You are allowed to bring a book, I'd recommend it. I'm bringing my IPOD forsure and my blackberry as they are both very small and fit nicely inside our personal box (a little shoe box that remains in your locker even during inspections). My Laptop is staying out in the car for weekend use. For me, when I did my BMQ in 1995, I remember I had a book and a CD Walkman... and I listened to it (and read the book) for 20-25 mins before bed. I recall it was an excellent way to unwind every night. I wouldn't plan on doing any correspondence courses while you are there because you will barely have enough time to work on your kit, assignments and sleep.


----------



## Rowshambow (23 Jun 2007)

I would pick up a four pack of locks from the local Canadian Tire, that way you only need 1 key for all 4, or 1 combo etc!


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2007)

Rowshambow said:
			
		

> I would pick up a four pack of locks from the local Canadian Tire, that way you only need 1 key for all 4, or 1 combo etc!



And if you can, get locks that you can not lock unless you use the key.  That way you won't land up locking your keys in your locker/barrack box in one of those mad dashes to get something closed or out of the room in a hurry.  That or ensure that there is a set of Bolt Cutters nearby for emergencies.... ;D

Combination locks can be good too, but sometimes hard to open in a rush.


----------



## Jorkapp (23 Jun 2007)

Save yourself buying a lock in civvie-land. At the CANEX in St-Jean, they sell 3-packs of combo locks that all have the same combination for $15. You'll also have to buy a special lock for your weapon at the CANEX, so wait until you get there to buy any locks.


----------



## Wookilar (23 Jun 2007)

Jorkapp already said it, but I will reinforce:

When it comes to locks, save your money for the Canex. You will be told to have 3 combo locks with the same combo and one particular type of lock for your weapon. When it comes to buying anything on your joining instructions, my advice is to take the money with you and buy it there. Don't have to pack it, it's all the same, no one is different (instructors don't like different), and you'll have it all for BOTP next summer.

Wook


----------



## ThainC (23 Jun 2007)

Just finished IAP, heading onto BOTP.  Just thought I'd toss in two cents, since well - I'm here.  Don't bother bringing the nutritional stuff.  Pointless.  You'll be fed enough in the mess. and ignoring that point, no food is allowed in quarters.

As for your electronics - bring them.  We have 3 civvie lockups in our area of the Green Sector, at minimum you'll have two.  Just have your laptop in a proper backpack or something.  Either leave it in civvie lockup until the weekend, or keep it in your locker on days you DON'T have inspections.  Of course, everything is also up to the discretion of your platoon staff.  My staff is awesome, and they don't mind us having our electronics.  We have them out all the time after dinner, watching movies or listening to music.  I brought a book, but in all honesty... I haven't had a single chance to read.  If I'm watching a movie, I'm probably working on my books or rifle at the same time.  If I'm listening to music... well... I could be doing a lot of things.  You may have time for a book, but I haven't.

As for the locks... just wait until you get here.  They have all that stuff.  As for this special lock for your rifle... not sure what that's all about.  It's either on you, locked in your locker, locked in the weapons rack, or locked in the vault.  Maybe that's a Blue Sector thing or something... Not saying it's wrong, just saying I've never heard of it.  You'll probably pick up 4 combo locks in one bag, though you won't need all four.  I believe almost ALL of the barrack/lock boxes we had are gone.  They're being shipped to the boys and girls in the sandbox.  You'll need one combo for your kit bag, another for your green locker, one for the gym when you go... and that's about it.  You'll have an abus (key) lock for locker.  Again though, this is all Green Sector stuff.  Our sleeping area is different than Blue Sectors.  Anyways... hopefully that sorts shit out.  I'm on my 10th week, so I'm not just shooting this shit out of my ass.  Well... ;o) Naw, it's all good.  Feel free to ask any questions ya want.  The laptop will come in VERY handy for the first 4 weeks.  Hopefully your platoon will do well and get the 5th weekend off, though I know a few platoons that haven't.

Cheers Mate,
Thain.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (25 Jun 2007)

as far as locks are concerned (this may have changed since 96) you need 3 combo locks - 1 barrack box, 1 day locker, 1 gym locker, as for your locker in the shacks you need 1 ABUS 85/50 or other CF Weapons Rated Lock to secure your weapon in your locker when you are away from it, the spare key will be secured in a tiny envelope taped to the inside of your barrack box,as for where you buy them, for the combo locks, thats your call, I reccomend pickingup an ABUS at the Canex in the mega


----------



## beyondsblue (28 Jun 2007)

Wow, I really appreciate for all your comments and suggestions. They are extremely helpful.
I just have one major concern regarding to laptops. Will I have internet access in my room? If so, is it wireless, cable, high-speed ect.?


----------



## Big Foot (28 Jun 2007)

Internet access? In your room? On IAP? All I can say is, don't hold your breath. If you do manage to pick up a wireless signal, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## beyondsblue (28 Jun 2007)

Okay, I guess most likely I won't be able to get internet in my room during IAP. Are there any hot spots at Mega that we can go after training hours to get wireless internet?


----------



## Big Foot (28 Jun 2007)

Again, don't hold your breath on that, either. If you're lucky, you will be able to grab a wireless signal from somewhere in the blue sector, otherwise, you'll probably have to rely on the internet terminals in the various break rooms. Though, things may have changed in the past 2 years since I was last there.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (29 Jun 2007)

here's a ? for anyone who's been to IAP/BOTC Lately, is there access to DIN Workstations seeing as accounts are now forces wide (provided the base networks services shop has coded the logon scripts properly)


----------



## Wookilar (29 Jun 2007)

Access to the DWAN is very difficult to get at CFLRS. There are some work stations in the library, but the hours are not very good for those on course. There are some stations with DWAN in some of the classrooms (such as when you are preparing your lesson plans), but again, access and time is very limited.
Your best bet will be to talk to your course staff, that was the only way I could get to my email, and for my course staff, it had better have been a better reason thatn just wanting to check in with my buds.

Wook


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (30 Jun 2007)

fair enough, I may just bring my own laptop and do the dvpni thing on weekends as required, or better yet burn the refs to CD prior to going, thanks for the info


----------



## machine463 (4 Aug 2007)

Just to let you guys know,  during the firsrt 4 weeks you are confine to the barrack and are not allowed any electronics equipments, but some instructor do let there platoon use it but normally your are not allowed for 4 week.  And yes do not bring food you are not allowed to have any food on floor what so ever.

Feel to ask question

PS Wait in ST-Jean for lock you need 3 combo and one ABUS lock for weapons


----------



## Romulus (24 Aug 2007)

Does anyone know when you are aloud to phone home from bootcamp ?? I have not herd anything from my boyfriend in awhile..


----------



## Shamrock (24 Aug 2007)

Dustybones said:
			
		

> Does anyone know when you are aloud to phone home from bootcamp ?? I have not herd anything from my boyfriend in awhile..



Calling home can be a tricky thing.  Your boyfriend may either be too busy to make the call, or the line-ups at the phones could be ridiculous.  The first few days & weeks of basic are a little overwhelming, and everyone and his cat "needs" to call home.  Lining up for the phone can be a little counterproductive, and the honour system of line-ups seems to be long gone.  

Write to him and write often.  Use the time you'd like to talk to him to write to him.  This will at least preserve, perhaps even improve, existing avenues of communications.  It'll help keep him grounded and in the know back home.


----------

